# Crossover Para Subwoofer (mono)



## DJ-AS (Oct 21, 2008)

Hola gente, ando buscando un crossover para la salida de subwoofer de la Pc para recortar la frecuencia y para pre-amplificar.
Los que vi son todos stereos sumadores de canal izquierdo como de derecho.
Alguien tendrá alguna data?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2008)

Si no quieres sumar los canales conectas ambas entradas a una sola salida

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=13463


----------



## DJ-AS (Oct 21, 2008)

Hola maestro fogonazo! Gracias por responder tan rápido. Que corte tiene ésta simplicidad? Otra cosa, funciona como pre? porque necesito excitar bastante al amplificador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2008)

Ese es un esquema para conectar un amplificador de SubWoffer a una etapa de salida.

Si quieres algo con preamplificador mira esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=12610


----------



## DJ-AS (Oct 21, 2008)

Más interesante, solamente que aquí el corte de la freq. es fijo, ¿Verdad?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2008)

Es fijo, pero reemplazando las 2 resistencias de 22k por un potenciómetro doble lo puedes hacer variable.


----------



## DJ-AS (Oct 21, 2008)

Bombazo! Y cual es el valor de pote más cercano a 22k? tiene que ser lineal o logarítmico?


----------



## detrakx (Oct 23, 2008)

En este caso como variarias un pequeño rango de frecuencias un lineal va bien.
Valor comercial cercano a 22k sería un 25k. 

saludos.


----------

